# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Lanfeust un breton pur Kouign

## kilfou

J'entends déjà les râleurs se plaindre : "Ouais rienàfout de ce truc pour gamins ultra populaire et bas de gamme". Vous avez raison. Mais comme je fais ce que je veux, vous pouvez regarder ça avec le même oeil que le test de Modern Warfare 2, c'est à dire un avis sur un blockbuster.

 Créé il y a 15 ans, le rouquin à mèches noires revient enfin sur Troy dans _Lanfeust Odyssey_ après un cycle de 8 tomes dans les étoiles. Echaudé par cette incursion dans la SF pas franchement réussie à mon goût, j'appréhendais un chouïa ce retour. J'avais raison. 66 pages pour un remix du tome 1 de la série originelle, c'est pas folichon. Lanfeust est toujours aussi couillon et n'a rien appris après 16 tomes, Hébus se retrouve encore enchanté et Cixi revient sous la forme de sa nièce, copie vraiment trop conforme pour qu'on apprécie le clin d'oeil. Rajoutez à ça la pauvreté du dessin de Tarquin. Ouais pauvreté. Plus de petits détails à la con dans les planches, juste un trait qui semble mal assuré, tremblant et qui perd beaucoup en charisme, alors que c'était justement le point fort de la série. On tombe au niveau des planches les plus moches de _Gnomes de Troy_, c'est dire. Seul avantage, plus de cycles longs mais des dyptiques et paradoxalement j'ai peur qu'Arleston n'ait pas la place dans le tome restant de boucler un scénar potable.

_Le Secret de Cixi_ est déjà plus intéressant. On va suivre Cixi dans ses aventures après qu'elle ait quitté le groupe au tome 5 de _Troy_, ça fait un peu bouche-trou comme scénar mais le changement de dessinateur aide à faire passer la pilule. Olivier Vatine est plutôt doué comme gaillard et arrive à imprimer son style à l'héroine, un peu plus manga mais l'album se passant en grande partie dans la partie orientale de Troy, c'est pas idiot. Je ne me prononcerai pas sur _Lanfeust Quest_, pur produit marketing reprenant l'histoire sous forme de manga, je ne l'ai pas lu et je ne le ferai pas, c'est contraire à ma religion.

_Le Secret de Cixi_ n'inaugure pas toutefois la nouvelle collection de Troy, intitulées _Légendes de Troy_, qui à la manière de _Donjon Monsters_, consisite à confier à d'autres dessinateurs des zones d'ombre de ce monde. Keramidas (déjà auteur du _Donjon Monsters 12_) illustre donc un pauvre remake de l'Episode 1 de Star Wars avec un jeune garçon habitant dans le désert, fan de courses de bestioles bizarres, qui ne connaît pas son père et qui est promis à une destinée remarquable. Je veux bien qu'il y ait des clins d'oeil mais là, on passe à la catégorie supérieure, celle du plagiat éhonté. Peut être que les prochains dessinés par Dany (attendez vous à des bonnasses en armure légère) et Hérenguel relèveront la barre.

 Enfin, un petit mot sur le beau livre d'entretien _Il était une fois Troy_, conduit par les époux Pissavy-Yvernault, déjà auteurs de mongraphies très instructives sur les univers de Régis Loisel. Rempli de belles illustration souvent peu connues, les entretiens avec les auteurs et les invités donnent un nouveau regard sur l'oeuvre, même si il sera résrevé aux seuls zélotes de Lanfeust (qui tire son nom d'une bourgade bretonne, ce qui explique sans doute l'hostilité qu'il va connaître ici.)


Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nono

J'avais bien aimé le tout premier cycle quand je l'ai lu il y a... 10 ans ? Je me souvioens encore de certains personnages délirants comme celui qui lit l'avenir dans les viscères, ou de certaines idées marrantes comme le fait que les Dieux n'existent que selon leur nombre de fidèles.

Depuis j'ai complètement laissé tomber, parce que j'aime pas les spin off, na ! Il parait que Trolls de Troy était vraiment sympa, mais je suis trop vieux et aigri maintenant.

----------


## Rhusehus

Wep Troll de Troy était sympa, mais a l'instar de bobo, j'ai pas du revoir ces chose la depuis au moins la dernière fois que j'ai bouffer un Kouign aman.

----------


## reveur81

Je prends toujours un certain plaisir à lire les machins de Troy, c'est toujours la même chose, mais je suis un public facile. 

M'enfin, c'est vrai qu'avec Canard BD pour éclairer notre lanterne, on ne devrait plus avoir de raison de donner encore de l'argent à Soleil.

----------


## TeHell

Le premier cycle de lanfeust était vraiment sympa, et fouillé, le dessin était recherché et effectivement il y avait plein de détails qui donnaient de fouiller chaque planche pour trouver les clins d'œil et autres énigmes.

La série dans les étoile commençait plutôt bien, mais la fin bâclée tant sur le scénario que sur le dessin ne donne plus trop envie de continuer. Surtout si on prends les mêmes et qu'on recommence...

La série qui avait l'air plutôt pas mal dans cet univers est "les conquérants de troy" où on en apprend un peu plus sur le passé de la planête.

EDIT: je viens de lire les premières pages du "Lanfeust Odyssée" ("offertes" sur le site de Soleilprod) et franchement en effet le dessin est nul. Tarquin qui faisait franchement de bon dessins dans les premiers tomes, devient de en plus banal ou alors de plus en plus pressé. Ou bien il fait faire par des sous fifres et ne fait que surveiller le boulot (mal fait). Enfin, au moins je sais que ne n'achèterais pas ce tome.

----------


## Gregouze

Je vais aller un peu dans le sens de tout le monde, pour moi seuls les 4 premiers tomes restent valables et suffisants. Après ça part dans des délires faciles et convenus avec des personnages caricaturaux et incohérents, le paroxysme du portnawak étant atteint avec la relation Lanfeust/Cixi. Un beau gâchis.

----------


## bigoud1

> Lanfeust (qui tire son nom d'une bourgade bretonne, ce qui explique sans doute l'hostilité qu'il va connaître ici.)
> *
> 
> Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )


 
Euh... c'est quelle ville ? parce que là je vois pas !?  ::huh::

----------


## Nilsou

Moi j'avais bien aimé les lanfeust et vraiment adoré les troll de troy a l'époque, mais bon, c'est vrai que ça part un peu en couille là, même si ces deux "ancienne" série reste des classique de la BD "moderne".

----------


## Woote

J'approuve totalement, Lanfeust de Troy était pas mal, Lanfeust des Etoiles a super bien commencé, mais les trois derniers tomes ont sombré dans le baclement le plus total, et la plus part des produits dérivés pareil.. 

Le nouveau cycle Odyssey est une horreur infame.. On sent un remplissage de l'auteur pour faire des pages et rien de plus, les héros... _*s'étouffe*_.. nan j'ose même pas en parler tellement ça m'énerve que l'on réussie a pourrir aussi facilement une série qui était un monument..


Dans le cycle des Légendes :
- La série de Cixi me parait du même niveau que Conquérants de Troy, aussi inutile que incomplet avec un seul scénario pour une soixante de pages, il ne se passe rien de chez rien bon sang.. Et plus aucun esprit comique ou de clin d'oeil caché comme dans les Lanfeust de Troy ou les premiers tomes du cycles des Etoiles... 
- Tykko des sables par contre m'avait bien fait plaisir, par un crayonné et des couleurs très agréable, et un scénario pas bien compliqué mais bien mieux que la bouse actuel.


Je n'aborderais même pas Gnomes de Troy, ressorti en deux éditions pour te faire comprendre que tu t'es fait entuber. Ni Lanfeust Quest donc j'ai jeté le bouquin au final même si j'aime bien les mangas.

Et pour Troll de Troy, c'est pareil c'était bien au début et maintenant c'est des scénarios absolument pas développé étiré et torché en une cinquantaine de page avec des dessins qui ont évolués de façon trop dépouillés .


Par contre le JdR a été un bonne idée de plus que les encyclopédies qui allait avec =) 


Ou alors.. si j'aime pas, c'est parce que'au final j'ai grandi..

----------


## L'invité

Tu parles de quelle BD au début, je vois pas le titre?
Et je crois pas que ce soit "il était une fois Troy" comme le laisserait entendre le positionnement de l'image vu que t'en parle par la suite.  :tired:

----------


## Yorkmouth

En tant que grand fan de Lanfeust de troy je ne peux que rejoindre la plupart des avis, plus ca va plus c'est nul je n'entamerais donc pas un nouveau cycle, je lis aussi les troll de troy et ma fois, ca a su garder le charme de ses débuts.

----------


## pksf

> Tu parles de quelle BD au début, je vois pas le titre?
> Et je crois pas que ce soit "il était une fois Troy" comme le laisserait entendre le positionnement de l'image vu que t'en parle par la suite.


Je dirais qu'il s'agit de Lanfeust Odyssey, qui est en petite vignette  ::):

----------


## Bootsy

Moi j'ai lu....euh vu Aquablue....mmm Avatar pardon.
Vive la BD en tout cas, même Hollywood la pompe.

----------


## kilfou

> Euh... c'est quelle ville ? parce que là je vois pas !?


Ici. Et Eckmul existe aussi.




> Tu parles de quelle BD au début, je vois pas le titre?
> Et je crois pas que ce soit "il était une fois Troy" comme le laisserait entendre le positionnement de l'image vu que t'en parle par la suite.


Ouais je suis un peu confus, je vais corriger ça.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Moi j'ai lu....euh vu Aquablue....mmm Avatar pardon.
> Vive la BD en tout cas, même Hollywood la pompe.


 Ah, je suis pas seul, même si personne n'a lu mon message sur le topic ciné. Impressionnant hein, le nombre de points communs ?

Lanfeust, j'ai aimé le premier cycle, le 2e aussi, jusqu'aux derniers que j'ai même pas lu, et une suite éventuelle ne me tente pas du tout (encore moins suite à l'article).

Merci kilfou, encore un peu plus de sousous dans ma popoche.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je te rejoins a 100% kilfou.

Autant j'ai adoré la première saga qui était vraiment très rafraichissante autant dans les étoiles sentait le caca...
Le pire c'est qu'a la même période la saga XIII puait du derch aussi et idem pour Torgal, Je me suis sentie trahi et j'ai passé mon quota 33%comics/33%BD "Francobelge"/33% Manga-manhwa à un bon 20% comics (le début de la saga Ultimates tout de même)/ 10% BD /70 %Manga.

Franchement j'ai eux l'impression d'avoir eu un coup d'herpès rien qu'a toucher toutes les productions qui sortait durant le début "Lanfeust des étoiles".

Donc non t'es pas tout seul meme si ça se vend hélas plutôt bien.

----------


## Baalim

> Et pour Troll de Troy, c'est pareil c'était bien au début et maintenant c'est des scénarios absolument pas développé étiré et torché en une cinquantaine de page avec des dessins qui ont évolués de façon trop dépouillés .


Rien de très surprenant vu le peu d'enthousiasme apparent de Mourier à l'égard de cette série depuis quelques années déjà.  :;): 

C'est pourtant pas faute de lui demander de s'enfuir et de terminer les feux d'askell même, voire surtout, sans Arleston... ::(:

----------


## alex_daft

J'ai bien aimé la première série des Lanfeust, mais force est de constater que c'était méchamment pompé sur Astérix, les histoires, les situations comiques (avec la finesse en moins du maître Gosciny)

----------


## bigoud1

> Ici. Et Eckmul existe aussi.
> 
> 
> Ouais je suis un peu confus, je vais corriger ça.


 
Oh bordel çà existe effectivement... enfin c'est à peine un sombre lieu-dit... j'y mets jamais les pieds là bas non plus... c'est le pole nord pour nous bretons du sud  :B): 

Par contre, p'tite page culture, Eckmuhl çà existe mais pas en bretagne, ni en france, et ni écris comme çà d'ailleurs. En fait c'est le nom porté par le phare de Penmarch en l'honneur de madame la marquise d'Eckmuhl (enfin en l'honneur de son père) qui est celle qui a raqué pour sa construction.

----------


## Nono

> Wep Troll de Troy était sympa, mais a l'instar de *bobo*, j'ai pas du revoir ces chose la depuis au moins la dernière fois que j'ai bouffer un Kouign aman.


WTF ? C'était pourtant pas du flood  ::o:

----------


## mescalin

Je m'insurge sur la vile mise en parallèle de notre chère nation bretonne et de l'immonde fer-de-lance des éditions soleil. Je vais de ce pas m'abonner pour pouvoir me désabonner !

----------


## deeeg

mon fils adore la première série, c'était bien, voire très bien à la sortie... 

je suis désolé que ça n'ai plus la même fougue qu'au départ (je trouve les premiers épisodes vachement bons en fait)...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Canard BD : Lanfeust un breton pur Kouign


"Kouign" signifie "gâteau". Si tu voulais dire "pur beurre", c'est "amann" qu'il fallait garder dans le nom du gâteau au beurre.

----------


## bigoud1

In butter we trust !

----------


## kilfou

> "Kouign" signifie "gâteau". Si tu voulais dire "pur beurre", c'est "amann" qu'il fallait garder dans le nom du gâteau au beurre.


Et si je voulais faire une blague avec Kouign-couigne ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ash_Crow

"Couigne" ?


 ::huh:: 

'Meus ket komprenet.

----------


## kilfou

Couine. de Couiner.  ::|:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Oh.

----------


## Chmoc

En parlant de Machin de Troy, là ce que je voudrais, c'est que Mourier finisse les Feux d'Askell. Hein, OH ! Mourad ! Tu peux pas laisser Troll de Troy de côté juste le temps que Mourier nous finisse Askell ? Ça fait tout de même 14 ans qu'on attends maintenant ! ::(:

----------


## bigoud1

> Et si je voulais faire une blague avec Kouign-couigne ?


Ouais mais c'était pas le cas !  ::P:

----------


## Silver

Je suis du même avis que la plupart des gens, j'ai bien aimé Lanfeust avec ses bons gags et bonnes blagues, j'ai adoré Trolls de Troy bien plus marrant et décalé, par contre Lanfeust des étoiles m'a bien déçu, notamment à cause de ses reprises de blagues du premier Lanfeust, des situations similaires et un scénario peu inspiré.

J'ai aussi lu Gnomes de Troy mais là on tombe dans la BD pour enfants qui n'a presque rien à voir avec l'humour des ses grands frères.

Du coup vu que l'évolution de la série m'a assez déçu je ne pense pas suivre ces nouvelles éditions, ou alors si quelqu'un l'a dans ses toilettes je veux bien les consulter gratuitement.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AUtant LAnfeust des Etoiles ça passait encore, autant là cet épisode me déçoit énormément.

Je crois que j'arrête l'aventure Lanfeust ici, me reste les anciens pour me marrer.

----------


## kilfou

> Ouais mais c'était pas le cas !


Ca s'est vu tant que ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> AUtant LAnfeust des Etoiles ça passait encore, autant là cet épisode me déçoit énormément.


La fin de Lanfeust des Etoiles est un peu trop laborieuse.

Et autant les jeux de mots idiots, j'aime bien, autant UNE page ENTIERE pour amener un jeu de mot, c'est trop (un truc sur Tahiti Douche dans le tome euh....7 ou 8 par exemple).

----------


## Chmoc

Au fait, en parlant de se marrer, si (je dis bien *SI*) c'est Arleston qui reprendra le scénario d'Astérix, j'espère sincèrement qu'il sera bien plus inspiré que sur ces dernières productions.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Au fait, en parlant de se marrer, si (je dis bien *SI*) c'est Arleston qui reprendra le scénario d'Astérix, j'espère sincèrement qu'il sera bien plus inspiré que sur ces dernières productions.


C'était un poisson d'avril cette rumeur je crois.

De toute façon... hein... bon.

----------


## znokiss

> mon fils adore la première série, c'était bien, voire très bien à la sortie... 
> 
> je suis désolé que ça n'ai plus la même fougue qu'au départ (je trouve les premiers épisodes vachement bons en fait)...


T'es même plutôt deeeg, non ?

----------


## bli le beau bla

ah bein merci pour cette article. 'javais adoré lanfeust de troy, j'ai laché lanfeust des étoiles au 1er tome, j'hésitais a reprendre avec odyssey...ca fera une bd de moins a acheter, c'est ma banque qui va être contente

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La fin de Lanfeust des Etoiles est un peu trop laborieuse.
> 
> Et autant les jeux de mots idiots, j'aime bien, autant UNE page ENTIERE pour amener un jeu de mot, c'est trop (un truc sur Tahiti Douche dans le tome euh....7 ou 8 par exemple).


Je suis d'accord, c'est clairement en dessous le LAnfeust original. Mais y'avait encore suffisamment de situations débiles et de blagues pourraves pour que ça tienne encore.
Là par contre, Lanfeust Odyssey démarre très mal. J'ai rien trouvé d'accrocheur.

----------


## vectra

"immonde fer de lance des éditions Soleil", tout est dit.
Ceci dit, j'ai vu Delcourt publier des daubes inavouables et Chris Taylor un RTS emo: faut bien vivre...

----------


## Thomasorus

Si vous saviez le nombre de tomes de ce lanfeust que j'ai du vendre à noël (qui a été en plus un noël de merde en termes de vente de BD, peu de gens) alors que je l'ai trouvé pas mal à chier, surtout niveau dessin. Résultat quand Cixi est sorti j'ai de suite arrété de vendre lanfeust pour pousser Cixi qui a au moins le mérite de changer un peu niveau dessin et orientation. 

Ca fait mal au cul de devoir pousser une saga que tu n'apprécies plus, mais quand on bon quart de tes ventes de noël tu les fais sur cette série bah tu fermes ta gueule et tu dit au client, souvent neophyte qui fait un cadeau au ptit neuveu pour pas arriver les mains vides, que c'est bien et puis voila.


Toute façon apprétez vous à bouffer du Troy tout les ans désormais, il y en aura au moins deux albums chaque année. Cette année on (je veux dire les libraires BD généralistes si je puis faire de mon cas une généralité) a soutenu le truc parce que c'est une année super creuse, mais d'ici noel prochain y aura de nouvelles séries qui seront sortie et on fera notre beurre dessus. A pousser de la merde la clientèle va se sentir flouée, donc va falloir arréter, Troy ça se vendra toujours, pour compléter la collec, comme XIII et Thorgal, et avec un peu de chance d'ici 4 ou 5 ans ils se sortiront les doigts du cul et feront comme pour les nouveaux spirou, XIII et Thorgal, c'est à dire changer les scénaristes et dessinateurs pour avoir de nouveau de la qualité.

Quoique je vois mal mourrier et surtout Arleston lacher leur poule aux oeufs d'or...  :tired:

----------


## azerty4126

c'est clair que les éditions soleil se foute bien de la gueule du monde. A la base l'histoire est très bien, on accroche au scénario et on apprécie les personnages ce fut l'innocence du scénariste. Mais au fur et a mesure du succès ben le très cupide arleston à vu venir la vache à lait . Pourquoi je ne ferais pas du n'importe quoi juste en inscrivant troy sur la couverture et ça marche. Bref, j'ai acheté ce dernier album mais pour ma part ce sera le dernier.

----------


## Alab

Demain je répond à ce sujet. :teasing:

Mais en gros je suis d'accord pour Tykko des Sables qui est un remake de star wars, j'attends beaucoup de cixi, lanfeust odyssey m'a l'air pas mal et j'ai préféré le premier cycle aux étoiles. ^^

----------


## Mister Kp

[!] Attention, ce post contient des petits spoilers, mais vu la qualité des bédés, honnêtement, ça change pas grand chose [/!]

Bah voila, offert par mes parents à Noël les deux derniers tomes recemment parus, à savoir:

- Lanfeust Odyssée
- Cixi de Troy

Et au risque de répéter ce qui a été dit, je trouve le niveau lamentable.

J'avais déjà pleuré sur Lanfeust des étoiles avec une histoire à dormir debout et de l'humour qui se limite à des jeux de mots bidons et des anachronismes en veux tu en voilà. 
On dirait qu'Arleston ne sait plus faire que ça (Déjà dans les trolls apres le tome 5, on ne retrouvait plus que ça, ensuite lanfeust....)

On sent bien que ce Lanfeust odyssée n'est plus là que pour faire de l'argent. Tout ce qui est vendeur est là: des filles à gros seins, lanfeust sur les bancs de la fac (teenage spirit wouhouu), un complot avec des méchants haut placé... 
Grotesque, mal-amené (le gars revient de 16 ans dans l'espace quand même  :tired: ), grosse liberté prise sur le monde, l'histoire tout ça. Bref, rien à garder

Pour ce qui est du Cixi.... le bât blesse encore plus. Non content de pourrir la continuité du truc, Arleston vend sa série original (qui était vraiment d'un très bon niveau).  
Le dessin est môche, peu précis, fait à la va vite. 
L'histoire c'est port nawak 

Spoiler Alert! 


Cixi qui devient une pirate lesbienne.... je comprends qu'on veuille faire plaisir aux ados mais là c'est trop


C'est tellement ininteressant que j'ai eu du mal à aller jusqu'au bout de la bédé. En plus c'est un dyptique, vu le peu de chose à raconter, ils auraient pu faire ça en un seul tome.

Berf, c'est clair que Lanfeust ne verra plus la couleur de mon argent. Y'en a marre de nous prendre pour des vaches à lait ::(: 

Si vous aimez les spin-off, preferez les Arcanes de la lune noire ou la quête de l'oiseau du temps.

----------


## vectra

> Si vous saviez le nombre de tomes de ce lanfeust que j'ai du vendre à noël


C'est pas du libraire que vient le problème: faut bien qu'il mange...
En général, tous les libraires avec qui j'ai pu taper la causette ont des goûts très sûrs en bédé, mais éduquer le client n'est pas forcément compatible avec une activité commerciale.

De toute manière, j'ai passé mon enfance à lire de la bouillie mainstream de chez dupuis et je ne me suis mis que sur le tard à des lectures "de meilleur goût" si je puis dire. En gros, il faudrait saturer de daubes pour se mettre en quête de qualitay?  ::): 

Donner à lire "le génie des alpages" au petit neveu ou au néophyte du genre, c'est pas le meilleur moyen de le convertir à la bédé. Et pourtant, caytraybon!  ::wub::

----------


## Doniazade

> C'est pas du libraire que vient le problème: faut bien qu'il mange...
> En général, tous les libraires avec qui j'ai pu taper la causette ont des goûts très sûrs en bédé, mais éduquer le client n'est pas forcément compatible avec une activité commerciale.
> 
> De toute manière, j'ai passé mon enfance à lire de la bouillie mainstream de chez dupuis et je ne me suis mis que sur le tard à des lectures "de meilleur goût" si je puis dire. En gros, il faudrait saturer de daubes pour se mettre en quête de qualitay? 
> 
> Donner à lire "le génie des alpages" au petit neveu ou au néophyte du genre, c'est pas le meilleur moyen de le convertir à la bédé. Et pourtant, caytraybon!


Pas nécessairement, mes bds préférées quand j'étais petite, c'était "Le génie des alpages" et "Philémon"  ::wub:: . Pas vraiment mainstream donc. Je lisais d'autres choses aussi, mais c'est vraiment celles-ci qui m'ont le plus plu.
Ca me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je me refasse la collec proprement  :tired: .

----------


## Shurin

J'ai acheté odyssey en espérant que ce n'était pas aussi désastreux que ça.....
Les dessins sont immondes, les expressions exagérées au possibles et le trait grossier, les personnages ne présentent vraiment aucun intérêt, l'humour lourd est lourd mais vraiment bien pesant et le scénario, bah on peut le résumer facilement, comment extorquer encore un peu plus de fric aux gens....
La première fois que je suis aussi déçu par une BD, moi qui avait adoré le premier cycle et la moitié du second ::sad::

----------


## kilfou

J'avais pourtant prévenu...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Alab

Je le reçoit dans deux jours, j'ai peur.

----------


## The Franceman

Vous l'avez dans Lanfeust!

----------


## vectra

moi, mon tit cousin me l'a offert pour Noel.
Le pire, c'est que je ne peux même pas le vendre.

Je ne trouve pas utile de gaspiller du temps à parler de son contenu, vu que les auteurs n'ont pas jugé utile non plus de faire leur travail.

----------

